# Bush hooking tonight



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I only caught 10 bream, so there are only 10 lines out. But I'm feeling lucky ! I'll report back in the morning.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Hope you have some good channel cats in the morning!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks ! But I'm fishing for flatheads. I might go check'em in an hour or so, then do a morning run.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Gotcha , fishing for the big boys. We don't have any flatheads here in Southeast Bama or if we do I have never seen one in 40 something years.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe you'll have one of Troy Landry's "tree shakers"!

Good luck!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on Russ!!! Pics


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

TSpecks said:


> Come on Russ!!! Pics.


 Hey Tim I'm fixing to go check em in about 30 minutes. Hopefully I'll have a picture for you shortly.lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You should definitely have some by in the morning. Good luck


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gars have been getting mine off about as fast as I can bait them. I've about give up on the bush hooks. Is the river back down to about normal?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Waiting on a report but I'm getting sleeeeeepy. My son and I are going on a redfish /speck hunt in the morning so I gotta get up early


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Diddly squat ! Lost 7 baits only 3 left to check in the morning. Odds of success going down hill.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't do any better. I fished until 8 or 9 last night and never got a bite. But the river over here is almost 9' at Barry Steam Plant. Should get better next week.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Diddly squat ! Lost 7 baits only 3 left to check in the morning. Odds of success going down hill.



Gars? Gars!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't stand it. Had to go try it again today.








This ^^^







and this^^^







Leads to this^^^


But I did get to stick a hook in one only to lose it about half way to the boat.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Even with the rain that still looks like fun


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

What kind of reels are those Joey?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

@jlw1972 -- What river is that? Nice!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> What kind of reels are those Joey?



Murf they are Fathom 15's. Penn


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> @jlw1972 -- What river is that? Nice!


Ghost that is the North Tensaw. Up above Devils Elbow.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I've caught bait again trying to decide whether to go rod and reel fishing or bait the bush hooks. If I bait the lines I'm going to wait at least an hour or two after dark, to try to avoid some of the gars.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Rod n reel em Grouper!

Just think about how exciting it is when that rod tip tries to touch the water.

My fish today(That I lost) ate a brim head/gutpocket.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Rod n reel em Grouper!
> 
> Just think about how exciting it is when that rod tip tries to touch the water.
> 
> My fish today(That I lost) ate a brim head/gutpocket.


I couldn't have said it better myself.
This is a 100 gallon 7 foot long live well with big flatheads all caught on rod n reel. Once you get it down rod n reels smash them ol strings tied to tree branches


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it looks like my trip will be cancelled tonight. The power is still out here, and the wife says that I ain't going fishing and leave her in dark. Lol . Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good night!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just checking the radar confirmed my assumption that I screwed up by fishing today. Wish I would have waited until tonight.

Hope your power's on soon Grouper.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Still no juice ! Sitting here bored and thought I would show y'all the woolly bugger that was on my dock last night when I came in from checking lines. This big tarantula looking thing was eating some other kind of slightly smaller tarantula.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like something from the scifi channel!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Looks like something from the scifi channel!


When I saw that thing , I said to myself I bet Try'n would love that one. Knowing how much you love spiders and all.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> When I saw that thing , I said to myself I bet Try'n would love that one. Knowing how much you love spiders and all.



Im glad I went to bed before you posted that thing.


----------

